# Aberdeen md slot car show - sept 30, 2012



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

13th ABERDEEN SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – September 30, 2012

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors 

Just to give you an update, regarding our Sunday, September 30th - 13th Aberdeen Slot Car Show & Swap Meet, with just a little over three (3) weeks to go, there are ONLY NINE (9) TABLES LEFT out of the EIGHTY (80) that were originally available. So, we are well on our way to our eighth sell-out in a row. My suggestion is that if you're interested in tables, please let me know as soon as possible. 

It is again at the Clarion Hotel in Aberdeen, MD, about 18 miles south of the Delaware/Maryland border (about 35 miles south of the Delaware Memorial Bridge-the Jersey Border) and about 20 miles north of the city of Baltimore, literally right off of interstate 95 at the Aberdeen Exit #85. The Clarion hotel's address is 980 Hospitality Way, Aberdeen, MD 21001 and their direct local phone # is 410-273-6300.

Admission is $5/person; kids under 12 free and early "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 

Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. 

We'll have slot car hobbyists setting up table displays from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Pittsburgh/Western PA, Philly/Southern Jersey, NY/north NJ/Conn metro area, Buffalo/upstate NY, VA Beach/Richmond. Plus, lots of local hobbyists from the Baltimore area, Washington DC area and the Delaware area set up at our show as well. Plus, our last September 2011 show even had slot car hobbyists attending from as far as Australia and Mexico!

Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr Aurora); Tom Stumpf (TomsHOCars); Rob Budano (BudsHOCars); 
Jeff Clemence (MotorCityToyz); Harry Nonnemacher (Harry20); Joe Corea (NJ Nostalgia Hobby)
Rich Shanfeld (Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots)
Craig Holler (1/32 & 1/24 vintage & new large scale slots); Rick Swavely (Resin Dude Bodies); 
Bob Lusch (Bad L Hobbies); Dave Simms (DCM Raceway); Mario Pisano; Guy Graziano
Doug Keys; Bill Houck; Joe Davidson; Bob Royal; Steve Sanders; Joe Hopkins…and me of course. 

PLUS: There are a few new local vendors (and one from North Carolina) taking tables this time around to sell off some of their personal collections of large scale (1/32 & 1/24) and HO slot cars! One guy from VA is even looking to sell his Max Trax racing layout.

Tables (6 footers) are $25 each and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you want to bring in a helper but are only taking one table, then it's an additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if that helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids)

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show information, contact either me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected]; 301-474-6596. 

The Clarion Hotel has even blocked out a group of rooms (approx 20) for the night before at a discounted rate to accommodate those hobbyists traveling long distances and need to stay over. Last March & Sept over 20 rooms were taken by slot car vendors and hobbyists, so you need to book them early because the hotel sells out fast for other events that occur at the same time in that area (Spring baseball leagues, minor league baseball, other collector shows, etc) and because of that, some people had to stay at other hotels. 

AND there's usually some very active "night before" room to room trading that goes on that evening at the hotel among the vendors and others that stop by too. 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there because it’s always a lot of fun.

Thanks 

Elliot Dalberg
Alexandria, VA 22310
(703) 960-3594
[email protected]


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Do not post the same thing in multiple sections. I have deleted all of the other posts. Thank you


----------

